# somewhere over the rainbow



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 9, 2011)

a video of my horse, Jimbo.

Hope you like it.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5M3XVtPkr4[/video]


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 9, 2011)

He doing any better?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 9, 2011)

That love. How many hands is Jimbo?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

He seems better now he's on the bute. We got results back to say it's not a virus. So on monday we meet with the vet to discuss whats the next step.



Jacqui said:


> He doing any better?



He's quite a big boy. He's 17hh 



FranklinTturtle said:


> That love. How many hands is Jimbo?


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> He seems better now he's on the bute. We got results back to say it's not a virus. So on monday we meet with the vet to discuss whats the next step.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea. He's a gentle giant though


----------



## lynnedit (Sep 10, 2011)

That's a beautiful video. I hope he feels better and that the vet visit goes well for both of you!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 10, 2011)

that was very nice .... beautiful horse~
" Two thumbs up " ... or should it be " hoofs' " 


JD~


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 11, 2011)

hehe. Thank you


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 11, 2011)

nice horse very nice


----------

